# firewood?



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

I know gas and oil prices very by location but about how much gas and oil goes into cutting firewood?

Amount of fuel and oil = how much firewood?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I cut an approximately 60' red oak down earlier this week. Use a Stihl MS290. Went thru about 6 tanks of gas and chain oil. That was for dropping the tree, limbing, cutting the main trunk into rounds and cutting the larger branches into logs. I'm sure my log splitter will burn 3 tanks minimum to make quarter rounds or more. Currently fuel is around $2.45 gallon. The tree has been dead about a year but I would think I'll get a good full cord or more once I split it.
Truth be told though, my time is worth more to me than the fuel.


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

hard question


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Depends on the wood. Depends on how far you have to drive to get to the woodlot.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We cut our firewood on the same 40 acres that we live on. I'm guessing that we cut and split about five full (4x4x8) cords this fall.

Chainsaw: about 2 gallons mixed gasoline and about 1/2 gallon chain oil

Splitter: about 2 gallons of gasoline

Pickup truck: maybe 2 or 3 gallons of gasoline


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok last year I had to drive 20 miles one way for Free Wood. I could drive 30 miles one way the other direction foe Wood cost $20 a cord.

Next couple years we will cut by the House.

big rockpile


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

We go by ricks here but I think there are 6 ricks in a single cord. at least that is what we are told by local. It goes cord, face cord which is a half cord and three ricks to a face cord but in all reality a rick here is 16" to 12"x 4'x8' softer wood goes for $45 to $55 a rick hard wood is usually kept by the person cutting the wood for personal use. I would like to cut hard wood mixed 12"x4'x8' for $35 to $40 I just don't know if I would make a profit.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

You might if you have enough wood to sell and it is a hard winter, but its usually part time money. Most tree outfits I know of will split and sell the trees they remove from job sites and sell by the cord. Usually its the new guy on a splitter.
Best I can think of is to add it to the list of jobs you do for a little bit of money that add up as a whole to a good amount of money.


----------



## Walter12 (Apr 30, 2018)

I was curious if anyone might recommend a general ton rating for me. I'm going to buy a gas wood splitter and I'm going to be splitting a wide variety of wood types. I think oak will most likely be the worst of it. I'll be splitting 20" pieces and I saw a good deal a on 22 ton Champion splitter at a local store. I just want to make sure 22 tons will be enough for my 4 cords a year usage. Thanks!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

This is the one I use. I expect it is the same machine with different stickers. I split red oak up to almost 48" at times and it just keeps doing what I paid for it to do. I believe mine was about $1000 at TSC.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Walter12 said:


> I was curious if anyone might recommend a general ton rating for me. I'm going to buy a gas wood splitter and I'm going to be splitting a wide variety of wood types. I think oak will most likely be the worst of it. I'll be splitting 20" pieces and I saw a good deal a on 22 ton Champion splitter at a local store. I just want to make sure 22 tons will be enough for my 4 cords a year usage. Thanks!


It should do fine on 20" oak. However, if it were me, I'd consider buying a splitter with a Honda engine like this one ==> https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200628784_200628784


----------

